# Small shop layout



## Ingomarwoodwors (Aug 21, 2017)

I have a small shop that I've rearranged multiple times and have yet to find the proper layout. Any suggestions, concepts, or shop layout pics would be very welcome.

These are the machines I'm currently working with;
Table saw
8" jointer
Powerade drum sander
Combo belt disc sander
Band saw
Festool tables (2 )
Lots of festool tools
Router table
Have a 2hp dust extractor, but is not plumbed yet
Kapex mitre station

Thanks so much for any advise or input!!!
Scott


----------



## TungOil (Jan 16, 2017)

Scott

What size is the shop? What do you primarily make?


----------



## hotbyte (Apr 3, 2010)

Make everything you can mobile and try to setup things to do multiple uses. For example, I use my workbench as TS out-feed, my router table has a small vise and can serve as secondary bench. I needed to spray a large piece this weekend, so I engaged workbench & TS casters to move them against back wall and hung tarps to protect walls from over-spray. I cover TS & workbench with tarps and place items on them to dry.


----------



## Ingomarwoodwors (Aug 21, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Your definition of a small shop and mine must be different. All of your equipment wouldn't even fit in my shop unless you stacked them on top of each other.

Have you tried the Grizzly Workshop Planner? It's a good tool to help visualize how much space different tools take and how different layouts might work without actually having to physically move anything.


----------



## Holt (Mar 15, 2011)

I actually used their planner to get basic scaled shapes then went old school. Cut out the shapes and used a big quadrille pad with my shop floor sketched and played paper dolls. Was quicker than dragging and dropping when I was moving lots of things around. Also let me tape things together (I use multiple smaller dedicated dust collectors instead of one big system) so they move together. I don't recall a grouping function in the Grizzly planner. Love their tool though!



> Your definition of a small shop and mine must be different. All of your equipment wouldn t even fit in my shop unless you stacked them on top of each other.
> 
> Have you tried the Grizzly Workshop Planner? It s a good tool to help visualize how much space different tools take and how different layouts might work without actually having to physically move anything.
> 
> - JayT


----------



## Holt (Mar 15, 2011)

I hadn't actually loaded that tool in years. Fired it up and my old shop layout was there


----------



## Notw (Aug 7, 2013)

Or perhaps post pictures of your current setup and maybe we can see something that could improve the layout


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Small cabinet shop? Mine is 96 sq ft (8×12):









M


----------

